
How Detroit Was Late to the Driverless Revolution - rmason
https://www.wsj.com/articles/late-to-the-driverless-revolution-1534520404
======
rmason
I have spent my entire life in Michigan. What is sad is that this story has
repeated itself again and again over my lifetime. Each time my friends in the
auto business have said we're not going to get caught again, yet it happens
again.

I've heard dozens of stories from young engineers who are early to some trend
only to be frozen out by their bosses. A lot of them get bitter and switch
fields, so in effect the auto companies chase away their own future.

We had the governor of Michigan say we don't need to spend money on a test
village for self driving cars. He said this technology is twenty years away.
Six months, six months later he reversed himself because the Big 3 decided
this tech was indeed much closer.

